

Somehow Quora actually made quality scale - pshin45
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/09/somehow-quora-actually-made-quality-scale-but-can-it-still-make-us-smarter-on-a-smaller-screen/

======
visakanv
I like Quora, even though it's changed in feel quite a few times in the time
I've been there.

I think it's ability to make people nicer is far more impressive than it's
ability to make people smarter. Also, I like to think of it as aggregating
stories rather than facts. The stories are hopefully grounded in facts, but
it's the perspectives that are really addictive.

~~~
mercnet
I now enjoy Quora when someone here posted appending ?share=1 to the url to
read it without an account.

